# Great American Pet Expo - Chicago



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

http://www.americanpetexpo.com/index.htm

For those of you in the Chicago area, Tessa will be greeting her adoring public at the Pet Expo at Navy Pier Nov. 15. The Pet Expo runs Saturday and Sunday Nov. 14 - 15 and Tessa will be working the crowd at the Northcentral Maltese Rescue booth on Sunday from 9 - 1. 

From Tessa: Mommy will be there too becuz she's my chauf . . shauf . . . driver for the day!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I wish I could be there. Sounds like it will be great fun. Dress warmly Tessa!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I usually go to the one in the suburbs in March, but I didn't know a thing about this one. Hmmm...if I can work it into my schedule, I'll be there. Is this something new or do they do it every year?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

If they would let us bring our fluffs, I'd be there. I kind of hate to leave Zoe on a day that I'm actually home with her. She spends most her days with G'ma and G'pa. I think it's really odd they won't let you bring your own fluffs to a pet expo.  

Tessa's going to be a fantastic spokespuppy for rescue! Can't think of a better fluff for the job. :thumbsup:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 28 2009, 07:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844551


> If they would let us bring our fluffs, I'd be there. I kind of hate to leave Zoe on a day that I'm actually home with her. She spends most her days with G'ma and G'pa. I think it's really odd they won't let you bring your own fluffs to a pet expo.
> 
> Tessa's going to be a fantastic spokespuppy for rescue! Can't think of a better fluff for the job. :thumbsup:[/B]


Crystal,
Contact Mary Palmer and consider volunteering at the show for a couple of hours. That way, you can take Zoe & Jett in with you. It will provide Maggie, Steve & Dick with a break, and allow you to share your knowledge and your fur-faces with a new group of the public.

I'll be working a dog fair in Madison, WI on Sunday, November 8th. I have 3 volunteers scheduled to help me with the Malt Shop: Chad, Debbie, and my 81-yo mother! The Madison show is only one day and believe me, it gets long, even with help. Last year, I did the Madison show alone.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Oct 28 2009, 03:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844499


> I usually go to the one in the suburbs in March, but I didn't know a thing about this one. Hmmm...if I can work it into my schedule, I'll be there. Is this something new or do they do it every year?[/B]


I'm not sure if it's the same company as the one at the racetrack in March or just a similar concept. 

Hmm . . . I wonder if I can get Tessa to do a "Beauty Queen Waive?" :biggrin: Maybe I'd just better stick with having her in her Mike Ditka Bears jersey that day. :brownbag:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Oct 28 2009, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844888


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Oct 28 2009, 03:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844499





> I usually go to the one in the suburbs in March, but I didn't know a thing about this one. Hmmm...if I can work it into my schedule, I'll be there. Is this something new or do they do it every year?[/B]


I'm not sure if it's the same company as the one at the racetrack in March or just a similar concept. 

Hmm . . . I wonder if I can get Tessa to do a "Beauty Queen Waive?" :biggrin: Maybe I'd just better stick with having her in her Mike Ditka Bears jersey that day. :brownbag: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


It is the same company... but this is the first time they've done one downtown. I've been considering going and setting up there myself but a booth is so expensive. I've been at the Chicago Expo before as well. They always say no dogs however there are always dogs around - if you sign up for a contest you can bring your dog in as well.


----------

